# Laelia bradei, Gastrochilus japonicus & Trichopilia tortilis



## Kavanaru (Jul 16, 2009)

Laelia bradei (first time bloom with me), a real mini. Flowers are 2.3 cm wide







Gastrochilus japonicus: third or fourth bloom this year





Trichopilia tortilis: second bloom this year (has had 4 other flowers this time, but only one open at a time - in previous blooms it has had up to 5 flowers open at the same time)


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 16, 2009)

All are beautiful, but I'm really partial to the bradei...love rupicolous "laelias". Nice job!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 16, 2009)

Gorgeous Ramon, but I wonder about your G. japonicus - somehow it doesn't look right for this species. The waviness of the leaves and the purple coloring around the column are not characteristic of this plant. Is it possible you have a different species?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2009)

Is the Gastrochilus fragrant?


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 16, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Gorgeous Ramon, but I wonder about your G. japonicus - somehow it doesn't look right for this species. The waviness of the leaves and the purple coloring around the column are not characteristic of this plant. Is it possible you have a different species?



hhhhmmm... you got me there  This is what is on the label, and it looks quite similarto what I have seen forgastrochilus japonicus (not much I must admit!). Once ago, someone said it looks loke Gastro. somai, but then I found that somai and japonicus are the same species.... What would be your suggestion?


----------



## paphreek (Jul 16, 2009)

I Love the Laelia!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 16, 2009)

I am partial to the Tricopilia!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 17, 2009)

great blooms, all of them!!! Any special culture advice for the lovely yellow bradei? Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 17, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> great blooms, all of them!!! Any special culture advice for the lovely yellow bradei? Jean



Jean, it grows in S/H (helps to cool down the root at night), under T5 light (it can be quite warm during the day, but quite cool during the night). Reverse Osmose Water. Fertilizer: Peter's Excell 15-5-15 at 120 ppm twice a month.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 17, 2009)

That L. bradei is lovely! First time bloom... I hope there are more flowers with the next blooming. It would be great having a bradei bunch 

I'm looking to hunt down some rupicolous Laelia (or are they now Catts?) for myself. Where I stay there is strong wind and lots of sun so something that can stand a little abuse would be nice. I have to tuck my orchids away in the only sheltered nook where I live.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> hhhhmmm... you got me there  This is what is on the label, and it looks quite similarto what I have seen forgastrochilus japonicus (not much I must admit!). Once ago, someone said it looks loke Gastro. somai, but then I found that somai and japonicus are the same species.... What would be your suggestion?



I'd go with G. somai since G. japonicus has no purple pigment (at least in Japanese plants!) in the flower and G. somai can have waviness to the leaves. Any other contenders?


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done


----------



## mkline3 (Jul 17, 2009)

All awesome, the Gastrochilus japonicus is my favorite, that pic is excellent!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 17, 2009)

mkline3 said:


> All awesome, the Gastrochilus japonicus is my favorite, that pic is excellent!



I agree!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I'd go with G. somai since G. japonicus has no purple pigment (at least in Japanese plants!) in the flower and G. somai can have waviness to the leaves. Any other contenders?



I'd like to see a closer view of the flowers. Any chance you could do that, Kavanaru?


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 18, 2009)

here they are (plus two updated pic of Laelia bradei)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 18, 2009)

Ramon, here's my G. japonicus for comparison:







Love the L. bradei too - I grew that one in Florida and it was the most reliable rupicolus Laelia for flowers each year.


----------



## Paul (Jul 18, 2009)

very nice blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2009)

Also for comparison, here's my somai:





dasypogon:





japonicus:


----------



## Bolero (Jul 19, 2009)

My favourite is definitely the Laelia, I am jealous of anyone who can grow those rock lovers!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 19, 2009)

ok, indeed, there is some color differences between somai and japonicus, but... aren't they supposed to be synonymy of the same species?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 19, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> ok, indeed, there is some color differences between somai and japonicus, but... aren't they supposed to be synonymy of the same species?



Hey Ramon! I'll leave the naming business up to the "experts", but I can tell you they are handled differently here in Japan. _G. japonicus_ is found throughout southern Japan including the southern islands, and is also said to be found in Taiwan. _G. somai_ is only known from Taiwan. In Japan _G. japonicus_ is called _*kashinokiran*_ (literally "oak orchid" because it likes to grow on oak trees) and _G. somai_ is known as _*makibaran*_ (meaning "Podocarpus leaf orchid", perhaps a reference that its leaves look similar to _Podocarpus macrophyllus_, a common coniferous tree).

Visually, the plants are very similar looking except that _G. somai_ seems to have a wavy leaf compared to _G. japonicus_ which has mostly flat ones. It is had to describe, but easy to see in person. In terms of the flower, _G. somai_ seems to a have more saturated colors, in particular the purple botching near the column and the yellow blotch on the center of the lip. Also, the purple speckles on the lip within the yellow blotch are more intense. It is very likely that it is just a southern form of _G. japonicus_, but horticulturally, it is a bit different.


----------

